# Yet Another Boot Thread



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
......................................Red Wing is over priced!....................................


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CGW said:


> I couldn't find a recent boot thread, so I figured I'd just start anew.
> 
> In my neck of the woods the only real pro-grade supplier of work boots is a Red Wing store. I went in and tried a few pairs on, but just because they're nice in the store doesn't mean they'll last on the job. I'd really like to spend a max of $200.
> 
> ...


Opps ... nuthin ... thought someone was giving you the boot


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

emtnut said:


> Opps ... nuthin ... thought someone was giving you the boot


Some have tried.......


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The 8" redwings are what I wear. In the winter I wear Wellington style a size to large. It lets me slip some 8 hour hand warmers into them. 

Now you can guess what Mac wears.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

They are both made in China. If you want a Chinese boot you can probably find them cheaper. 

I never tried a boot with a last number of 800. I have no idea how they would feel on my feet. The American made Red wings I have now, the sole is welded. About a year and a half and no signs of separation.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> The 8" redwings are what I wear. In the winter I wear Wellington style a size to large. It lets me slip some 8 hour hand warmers into them.
> 
> Now you can guess what Mac wears.


Depends diapers? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:




cabletie said:


> They are both made in China. If you want a Chinese boot you can probably find them cheaper.
> 
> I never tried a boot with a last number of 800. I have no idea how they would feel on my feet. The American made Red wings I have now, the sole is welded. About a year and a half and no signs of separation.


Yeah, the asian boots worry me. Cheaper as in cheaper Red Wings, or another cheaper brand? And which model US Red Wing are you wearing?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If the Dog was still around, he would recommend Red Wing 606. He loved his Red Wings  .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

CGW said:


> And I guess I could order a better choice online, but I'm not crazy about ordering boots site unseen.
> 
> Also, what's the thought about glued on boot soles? Seems shady to me..
> 
> Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


Buying in-store you can wear them home. I tried that once with red wings. Squeaked  so much I wasn't able to get out of the store. 

Ended up with a nice pair of doc martens. :thumbup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CGW said:


> Also, what's the thought about glued on boot soles? Seems shady to me..


I hate them. Regular style boots are getting hard to find.


----------



## 3.14electric (Apr 4, 2015)

I have the 6 inch they're terrible


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

I've got these. They're the best I've ever owned. I used to buy the cheaper Redwings, but these blow them away in quality and comfort. If you're going to spend the money on the Redwing name, make sure you get the real, made in USA, Redwing.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

That's a serious heel 

So it seems to be that red wing might not be the best choice. So what are some other good brands to consider?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget the red dot, since this is clearly electrical............


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm currently wearing Dayton boots. Made right here in Vancouver. Twice your price range, but in my opinion worth it, because the factory here can do all kinds of service on them to make them career boots. I bought them 3 years ago and have done nothing to them, and I expect to get another 10 - 15 years out of them if I keep on top of sole replacement, patching of holes etc.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I'm currently wearing Dayton boots. Made right here in Vancouver. Twice your price range, but in my opinion worth it, because the factory here can do all kinds of service on them to make them career boots. I bought them 3 years ago and have done nothing to them, and I expect to get another 10 - 15 years out of them if I keep on top of sole replacement, patching of holes etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


What model boot did you choose for work?


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have been wearing carolinas ever since I started in 1997. Tried red wing once and tried thorogoods once. I didnt like the feel of them after working in them compared to my carolinas.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I'm currently wearing Dayton boots. Made right here in Vancouver. Twice your price range, but in my opinion worth it, because the factory here can do all kinds of service on them to make them career boots. I bought them 3 years ago and have done nothing to them, and I expect to get another 10 - 15 years out of them if I keep on top of sole replacement, patching of holes etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


http://www.daytonboots.com/collections/men/mens-boots

It seems like it takes a couple of months to get a pair of boots and then a long break in period.
If $350 will keep by plantar fasciosis from ruining my quality of life, I would be down for the process.
Ive paid close to that for Red Wings only for the shank inside to work loose and squeak, another pair just fell apart. Im not really a fan at this point.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

sparky402 said:


> I have been wearing carolinas ever since I started in 1997. Tried red wing once and tried thorogoods once. I didnt like the feel of them after working in them compared to my carolinas.



What didn't like the about thorogoods? I liked the idea of paying $10 extra for a second pair/size.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> If $350 will keep by plantar fasciosis from ruining my quality of life, I would be down for the process.


Well around $500 Canadian will. That's probably $350 US with our poor showing of the dollar against yours.

Around 3 years ago I did something like this...





I got a pair like this...










It's what works. As you can see the foot is supported 100%.

Doesn't matter what anybody says the boot means nothing. Oh some for sure are more comfortable than others but if you have Plantar Fasciitis you may as well fix it.

I also bought a $65 pair of inserts while I was waiting for my custom ones but there is no comparison. 

You yank out the factory insoles and install the customs. :thumbup:

They just work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been abusing a pair of Canadian made Terra boots for a couple of years now and the quality is excellent. I don't know if you can buy them down south, though. I also have a pair of European Cofra boots and they're excellent too. I don't buy Chinese boots.


----------



## MorePaint (Feb 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I have been abusing a pair of Canadian made Terra boots for a couple of years now and the quality is excellent. .




What Terra's are you using/liking? 


I loved the Terra-RipCurrent for a long time until they stopped making them last year. 

Got the Acton-G2T this year... Super comfortable, wide boot. Can't say how they'll hold up yet though. L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MorePaint said:


> What Terra's are you using/liking?
> 
> 
> I loved the Terra-RipCurrent for a long time until they stopped making them last year.
> ...


They're Barons.

https://www.terrafootwear.com/Store...e/en-CA/Default.aspx?txtSearch=made+in+canada

I used to wear 8" boots but I bought the Terras to slog around in in the winter because they have Thinsulate. I wear them all year round now. They're comfortable and easy to throw on and off. They have finger holes  . Also, metal free is important to me. I was on an airplane last week and no problems at security...


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

CGW said:


> What didn't like the about thorogoods? I liked the idea of paying $10 extra for a second pair/size.



Its been 5 years or so since I tried them. I could never get them to feel right so I gave up.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Rocky Boots:thumbup:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

jrannis said:


> What model boot did you choose for work?


I have the 6408B. It's their only model with the Ohm symbol indicating they are approved for electrical work in Canada. I think the list price is $500 CAD but I bought them direct from the factory store in Vancouver and I got them for $400.


jrannis said:


> http://www.daytonboots.com/collections/men/mens-boots
> 
> It seems like it takes a couple of months to get a pair of boots and then a long break in period.
> If $350 will keep by plantar fasciosis from ruining my quality of life, I would be down for the process.
> Ive paid close to that for Red Wings only for the shank inside to work loose and squeak, another pair just fell apart. Im not really a fan at this point.


They did take a few weeks before they were truly comfortable, but it's now been two years and they're holding up well. I may need a sole replacement in the next year or so. But the $200-ish boots I've bought in the past with glued on soles usually lasted me about two years before they were trash, not even repairable. So we'll see what happens. If I replace the soles (I think about $100) and I can get another 2 or 3 years out of them, I'll be on par cost wise, and if I can get to 10 years with maybe two sole replacements then I'll definitely be ahead.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

jrannis said:


> http://www.daytonboots.com/collections/men/mens-boots
> 
> It seems like it takes a couple of months to get a pair of boots and then a long break in period.
> If $350 will keep by plantar fasciosis from ruining my quality of life, I would be down for the process.
> Ive paid close to that for Red Wings only for the shank inside to work loose and squeak, another pair just fell apart. Im not really a fan at this point.


Those dayton's are just too pretty


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

CGW said:


> Those dayton's are just too pretty


Don't worry they end up looking just as trashy as any other work boot in pretty short order. I just wanted boots that were built to last, and to be repaired, instead of just becoming garbage when they wear out.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Work has been slow due to weather. So I'm gonna drive to the big city and hunt down some of these suggestions. 

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

CGW said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Work has been slow due to weather. So I'm gonna drive to the big city and hunt down some of these suggestions.
> 
> Thanks again [emoji106]


What kind of work do you do? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

[emoji1] !

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

zac said:


> What kind of work do you do?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Mainly CIA field work. :thumbup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

CGW said:


> Mainly CIA field work. [emoji106]


Well I won't hassle you anymore. 
I have enough problems. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

99cents said:


> I have been abusing a pair of Canadian made Terra boots for a couple of years now and the quality is excellent. I don't know if you can buy them down south, though. I also have a pair of European Cofra boots and they're excellent too. I don't buy Chinese boots.


Terra really seems to be a love it or hate it brand for most people I know. That said, I personally had a pair for 5 years that I wore daily and they were average in my opinion.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

jrannis said:


> https://heelthatpain.com/treatments/gel-heel-seats/
> 
> 
> If $350 will keep by plantar fasciosis from ruining my quality of life.


I use these... they work.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I messed up. The link is in the quote.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

This is kind of off-topic because these are not work boots but I just recently got these from LL Bean and love them. They are very light and the most comfortable type of this boot I've ever worn. Kinda pricey but I'm worth it, ha-ha.

They're not insulated so I mainly wear them when it's just sloppy outside and down to about 25 degrees. I have a different pair for real cold weather.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/65130?feat=506794-GN2&page=signature-men-s-waxed-canvas-maine-hunting-shoe-10&attrValue_0=Marsh%20Brown/Brown&productId=1065080


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I drove around the last two days and finally decided on the Red Wings 4405 *click here*. Got them on sale, and while they're very stiff right now, these were the ones I kept coming back to. Hopefully I can get a few years out of them lain:


I appreciate all the suggestions, but unfortunately allot of the brands you guys mentioned were special order only or the dealers I went to just suck that bad. (Why does everything have to be special order these days?)


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

CGW said:


> Well I drove around the last two days and finally decided on the Red Wings 4405 *click here*. Got them on sale, and while they're very stiff right now, these were the ones I kept coming back to. Hopefully I can get a few years out of them lain: I appreciate all the suggestions, but unfortunately allot of the brands you guys mentioned were special order only or the dealers I went to just suck that bad. (Why does everything have to be special order these days?)


You bought the made in China boots?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

dawgs said:


> You bought the made in China boots?


Of all the brands/pairs I looked at, only two I halfway liked were made in the USA -- a $380 pair of red wings and a pair of Danners. The RW's were out of my price range, and I didn't care for the Danners after they were on my feet a bit. 

The other 12 or so brands were all made outside of the USA (Wolverines, Rockies, Red Wings, Docs, etc.). Not my 1st choice, but I rationalize it by knowing my local Red Wing dealer, which has been family owned for several decades, is getting his cut.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I wear American made red wings and thourogoods. The thourogoods I buy from union boot pro.com. Best boots I've ever owned abs are even metataursal.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been wearing some form of these for the last few years. I usually get 6-8 months out of them. Plenty comfortable. Never tried Red Wings, though I'd be willing to try something new if they last longer.

http://workboots.com/timberland-pro-6-endurance-st-wp-rancher-spark


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

nrp3 said:


> I have been wearing some form of these for the last few years. I usually get 6-8 months out of them. Plenty comfortable. Never tried Red Wings, though I'd be willing to try something new if they last longer.
> 
> http://workboots.com/timberland-pro-6-endurance-st-wp-rancher-spark



Really? IMO you should be getting more than six months out of a $170 pair of boots.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The pair I have now, the tread is gone and the left heel area, the insulation is gone. Still comfortable to wear. Just have to pay attention because of lack of traction. Willing to try something new.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Got some Carolinas recently from my local boot outfitter. They matched the same as the ones I got 3 years ago. They are made in Vietnam, but I am not 100% sold on American made. Lets face it, there is just as much a lazy, entitled work force in America as there is in any other country. I suppose it is nice if your lazy neighbor has a job making boots, but I would rather the lazy people get even lower than well paid factory work.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Baffins are coming out today. Fortunately it warms back tomorrow.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

My China-made RW 3512's blew out bad this week at the "articulating heel" panel and sole, after just a year of use. Got the all leather upper, USA-built 2414's to replace them and hopefully I'll get more than a year out of them. For $400 CDN with TuffToe I better.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> The pair I have now, the tread is gone and the left heel area, the insulation is gone. Still comfortable to wear. Just have to pay attention because of lack of traction. Willing to try something new.


You might have some orthopedic issues if you are wearing out your left heel unevenly. 
Y
Do you use an insert to try to correct that?
I just spent $300 for one that has calmed down my planters factitious. It was worth every penny.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Do you use an insert to try to correct that?
> I just spent $300 for one that has calmed down my planters factitious. It was worth every penny.


Sounds like you got a good set. I keep my custom inserts ($500 Canadian) in my boots and my $65 pair in my shoes to wear around the house. 

Even if my boots are clean wife goes crazy if I wear them in the house. 

Takes awhile (year maybe) but I can actually walk barefoot now if need be. When I went to get scanned for the customs I could barely walk.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I had a bad case of plantar fasciitis and went to foot doctor for inserts too. He helped me very much with using drugs to relieve the pain immediately and inserts for a long term cure.

He also had me doing some stretching exercises and I'm sure those have helped keep it away as much as anything.

Basically, just put both hands on a door frame and take one step back with the left foot and two steps back with the right foot. Press and hold with your weight on the foot farthest back for a 10 count. Then switch positions and repeat. It helps me a lot.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is inside the boot. No pain and it was the first of these boots to wear out at that spot. I know one of my feet is longer though I thought it was my right foot. Feet have been alright, of late, my shoulders and back occasionally.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> This is inside the boot. No pain and it was the first of these boots to wear out at that spot. I know one of my feet is longer though I thought it was my right foot. Feet have been alright, of late, my shoulders and back occasionally.


Everything is related, problems with your shoulder and back can be because of your feet. Spending the money on a good orthopedic is some of the best money you can ever ever spend!


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> Don't worry they end up looking just as trashy as any other work boot in pretty short order. I just wanted boots that were built to last, and to be repaired, instead of just becoming garbage when they wear out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



I was very close to getting a pair of daytons, but there was a pair of new royers, in my size on kijiji for 110 bucks i couldnt pass up, even if they are "designed in canada, made in vietnam". i needed a pair of boots now

could you post up a pic of the daytons, did you get the 10" pair? The pull ons are also ohm rated as per the website


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So who do I see for the insoles and to understand whether I really have a problem or not?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

A Foot Dr.

Can't remember what they call themselves but they specialize in the Foot just as an eye Doc specializes in the eye.

Stay away from the quacks.

Try this google search for 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=foot+docter&oq=foot+docter&aqs=chrome..69i57.5219j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=foot+docter+New+Hampshire


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

daveEM said:


> A Foot Dr.
> 
> Can't remember what they call themselves but they specialize in the Foot just as an eye Doc specializes in the eye.
> 
> ...



You are thinking of a podiatrist. An eye doctor is an optometrist. My girlfriend works at a hospital, and helped me with the first one. My brother suffers from a weird gait, and he goes through shoes very quickly, as he walks on the side of his feet. He already had a surgery on his left ankle to try to correct it, but it was unsuccessful.

There are definitely a fair share of quacks out there, who will try to profit on the foot pain that is common in people like us who actually use our feet every day.

Very important, in my opinion, to spend money where it counts. I spend a little extra on the boots to make sure my feet feel good at the end of the day. It is my hips that bother me from wearing a tool belt and trekking stairs.


----------

